# Payday Clearance sale - Nicoticket



## ShaneW (25/10/14)

Having a clearance sale on the current Nicoticket in stock... R185 for 30ml and R65 for 10ml. While current stocks last. Once the current stock is cleared we can expand the range to include a few others of Nicotickets delicious offerings. 

There are very few 10mls left, if you are wanting a 10ml and they are out stock let us know and we'll make up a few more 10mls.

*H1N1 - The Virus*
*

*



http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=h1n1-the-virus
*Custards Last Stand*







http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=custards-last-stand
*Beltelguese*






*http://juicyjoes.co.za/?product=beltelgeuse
Gravity*

*

*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape (25/10/14)

Nice one bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/10/14)

Any news on me Heather's


----------



## ShaneW (25/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Any news on me Heather's



Sorry man... Nothing yet.


----------



## Sir Vape (25/10/14)

Aaaaaahhh man. Feel for ya bro. Not cool.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (25/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Aaaaaahhh man. Feel for ya bro. Not cool.



Yeah it sucks but hey... At least I think we all learnt something. 

I was very shocked... Heard on the radio the other day that government are saying they not going to bail SAPO out. Never thought that would happen, going to be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Necris (25/10/14)

I wish, currently in east london for work, hopefully today quietens down enough to actually log on and have a look


----------



## ShaneW (25/10/14)

Necris said:


> I wish, currently in east london for work, hopefully today quietens down enough to actually log on and have a look



Let me know and I can meet you somewhere and we can have a vape. I'll PM you my cell number.


----------



## ShaneW (27/10/14)

Stock is flying... Gets yours while there is still something left!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (30/10/14)

Got any left?


----------



## ShaneW (30/10/14)

Vapington said:


> Got any left?



There is a few bottles of the virus, gravity and beleguese left but not much

Reactions: Like 1


----------

